# My wood “library” a work in progress...



## David Hill (May 19, 2019)

Wasn’t sure where to post this-
A while back I posted pics of the addition to my shop— well the frame and roof anyway.
There was a small existing slab, to which I’ve added pavers that I placed and am using mortar inbetween to lock them in— not all done yet.
Pics show my shelving in place all ready for my wood “books” ( sounds so much better than _stash )_ I haven’t assembled the latest set—Sam’s finally got some in stock, that’ll happen this week.
The siding will happen when one of my other projects— our coast house gets its new siding, planning to recycle the good pieces.
My life other than work is a series of big projects (especially since swmbo retired this year)
Not sure what’s up with loading—#2 pic should be first.
Maybe I’ll turn some stuff soon, or cut some slabs, or do more pavers, dig support posts for a new deck—yada.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2019)

Most of us need more storage for wood! Congrats on taking the lead. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 20, 2019)

Patience Doc, you will get there. Mine are all like the chrome one in your pic #2 but mine are black. They are numbered 1 for wood, 2 for more wood, 3 for more wood, 4,5,6 for more wood and the floor is for more wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (May 20, 2019)

Can't wait to show these pictures to my wife; I have a long ways to go to catch up!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2019)

I’ve got similar shelving in my shop, and I love it. Looking forward to seeing them filled up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

